

Show HN: We built a SXSW radio guide to make exploring music at SXSW simple - earbitscom
http://unofficial-sxsw.earbits.com

======
seltzered_
thanks! I was just wondring why the south-by folks didn't make such a thing
themselves.

I think there's an opportunity out there for an iphone app that did sxsw music
previews, to help browse through acts when meeting up with friends.

~~~
earbitscom
Our iPhone and Android apps will support these same channels by the time SXSW
arrives. Also, you can click on the show info in the mobile apps and email the
information to yourself or someone else easily.

~~~
dhess
Will there be calendar integration, i.e., add an artist's SXSW showtime+venue
to my calendar when I discover something I like? If so, I can stop working on
this myself and move on to something else :)

~~~
earbitscom
There is not. That's a great idea, though.

------
revorad
Checking it out now - good stuff so far!

Edit: Do you guys have an API?

~~~
earbitscom
Thanks! No, no API at this time.

